# IV Infusion



## jnieto625 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a patient that came in with chest pain, nausea, diziness, paresthesia, weakness, and headache.  EKG showed 130 bpm and LV strain pattern in ST segment.  No improvement with ASA or nitor spray.  IV line started then patient was transferred to ER via EMS.  Physician billed office visit, EKG, hydration iv infusion with saline.  I am pretty sure we can only bill the office visit and EKG because the patient was started on iv only to be ready for the EMS in case drugs needed to be administered, time was not documented, and physician did not state dehydration.  Can someone please clarify if this is correct?


----------



## willkatt (Nov 30, 2010)

In those cases I bill an IV start which is 36000.  We wil call an ambulance and transfer the patient and simply get the IV started, often drawing blood at the same time, meaning we would not bill a venipuncture.


----------

